# All purpose HiFi subwoofer



## jkrueger (Jan 19, 2009)

Hey all
I don't post very often, but read here daily. I am in the process of slowly putting together a home theater. First component into my house will be the subwoofer. While I save up for the other bits, the sub will become part of my very nice 2 channel rig. The speakers I am currently running are Selah Audio diy kits. They are 3-ways with a 10 inch ported Aluminum Revelator on the bottom. I have loosely measured them in my room flat to mid 30s. What should I be looking at for a sub to compliment what I already have? At this point, I am considering Rythmik F15HP and possibly SVS pb13 Ultra or sb 13 plus. I would like the sub to be available in Canada if possible (I know I will have to import the Rythmik), and my budget is under $2000.

Thanks for your thoughts.

Jonathanonder:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hi Jonathan, if you are looking for a good sub intended for 2 channel and multichannel music as well as movies then I strongly urge you to look at the Martin Logan Depth i as so far I am very impressed with its performance, I also had the Descent i but that will be over your budget but you more or less get most of its bigger brothers performance, I will be doing a review of it shortly so look out for it, and it sits roughly within your budget


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I have the SVS PB13U and can say that is is not only a great sub for movies but has a great ability to play musically with no over exaggeration of the "boomy" frequencies. You simply dont know its there but turn it off and the entire depth disappears in music. A sub should be invisible and non directional and the PB13U does just that.


----------



## Jason_Nolan (Jul 4, 2008)

Everybody always recommends the same equipment and subs here, but, honestly for music, I'd recommend a Rel B1. Especially since you're using it for 2 channels and am already measuring flat down 30hz, the Rel offers many options to crossover and/or take over by Neutrik connection where your mains leave off. It's a pretty sweet sub for 2 channel.

I doubt I'll get many backers, but the Rel would work absolutely perfect for your situation. It's also in your budget or under if you get it used of Audiogon.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Jason_Nolan said:


> Everybody always recommends the same equipment and subs here, but, honestly for music, I'd recommend a Rel B1. Especially since you're using it for 2 channels and am already measuring flat down 30hz, the Rel offers many options to crossover and/or take over by Neutrik connection where your mains leave off. It's a pretty sweet sub for 2 channel.
> 
> I doubt I'll get many backers, but the Rel would work absolutely perfect for your situation. It's also in your budget or under if you get it used of Audiogon.


People tend to recommend subs that they either own or feel is best for music and I will vouch for the SVS PB13Ultra as it is the best SVS sub made to date barring there new additions which I beleive NO one has heard yet, this is why input from members who own different subs is needed as it gives the OP plenty of options to consider, now I owned 5 REL subs in the past and only 2 were indeed excellent for music but did not offer much when it came to LFE, I cannot comment on the new range but I have heard of indiviuals recommending the B1 before so again it is another option for the OP to consider.


----------



## talmadge (May 4, 2010)

Go for the Rythmik. However while it's in your two channel system you may find you don't want to take it out!


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

I would buy a cabinet and choose your own woofer to put into it. Putting a sub together is one of the simplest of DIY projects. There are many good subwoofer drivers out there and many here have commented on them. You would save maybe $1000 and it will have a very good driver that most likely outperforms anything you could buy for under $2000, most likely more. You don't have to be a woodworker.


----------



## jkrueger (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for the response. In the end, I am having a hard time ignoring the savings that would come with DIY. I just don't have very much time these days. I will report back when I have put my money where my mouth is.


Jonathan:spend:


----------

